# NZXT - HUE Problems



## Imdabossou (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi guys I really need advice. I bought an NZXT Hue and after a while I decided to change case from Zalman Z9 plus to the Corsair C70 as I just needed the space to mount a H100 I bought.

I was careful and set it all up as I changed all the hardware over to the new case and I don't know how it happened but when I turned it on, nothing happened. Everything was working fine. I took it all out the HUE and ran it outside the case. Its connected properly. I turned the PC on again and it come on. I thought yeah good it works.. But then I tried to change the colour of it. The NZXT HUE now only goes Red and Green and has no Blue at all.

In the included picture it shows how the front panel is purple .The front panel has its own separate LEDS.
It is turned on full Red colour and then with blue on to make the purple.. but on the LED Strip as you can see it is Red. When it is put on alternating mode that goes through the colors, and also when you put it on full blue color, the Hue completely turns off. 

This video is not me but it is pretty much exactly what is happening to me : 










I have contacted NZXT about it and they said to me 3 times that it is in the wrong way round. I have tried it every single way possible and it is completely correct. They also now wont reply to me.

I have found this thread here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1348631/nzxt-hue-problem/20

"I was sitting next to my pc. I heard a loud pop noise, and then the lights went out......
pc is still just fine, didn't turn off or do anything. I got up and investigated and I believe something is broken on the controller, because after fiddling with it I can still run RED, and GREEN and any combo of those. But BLUE no longer works at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! no matter what I do. And thats the color I ran most of the time which matches my build"
Which is again another person with the same problem. It is not very common but you can find it if you search for it.

I don't know what to try. I bought it on Scan but I'm not sure if I can find my recite for it. If I go on scan can I view my last purchases from a certain credit card or something?


----------



## tom_mili (Jun 2, 2014)

I think yours is defective and you should ask for RMA. It uses LEDs with 3 colors LED each ( red, green, blue ) and I think it doesn't get signal for the blue part.
Have you checked the pins or the connector on the LED cable and the board to see if something strange happened to it ? If it is okay then I would blame the controller.


----------



## Imdabossou (Jun 2, 2014)

Ive checked over the LED strip, it looks just as it did before when it worked.. and yeah but I think ive lost the proof of purchase I might not be able to RMA


----------



## MT Alex (Jun 2, 2014)

We have an NZXT rep that frequents this forum who seems very helpful and competent.  He goes by the handle   xD3adPooLx, I'd try contacting him.  I'd guess from your diction, though, that you aren't in America, so that complicates matters.


----------



## Imdabossou (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys I rummaged through emails and managed to get the scan details and the RMA has been approved  phew


----------

